# mommy, i don't know how to sleep right. . .



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

I love my sleepy boys!
Just wanted to share a few pics.


I seem to be sliding. . . 

















I'm hiding - you can't see me!








Look! I have 2 heads!








I look like a ball!








I don't fit on this shelf this way. . . 








this one's my favorite!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL i love the last pic, darling.


----------



## tiffrobbins (Sep 5, 2008)

Lovely pics. I love the "monsters" they make when several of them are sleeping together. Three Headed Monster Rat! Run for the hills...


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I love it when they sleep with their heads tucked tightly underneath themselves :lol:


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

They're very cute! I love the newspaper one


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh my gosh!
newspaper + tongue?! adorable!
arm draping off shelf?! adorable!
that coy over-the-shoulder look your boy is making?! adorable!
rats that sleep like meatballs?! gaaah! adorable.

stop it, you're killing me.
i wish my girls would go do something cute now, i feel as if this were a competition, and i am loooooosing.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

What amazing candid photos!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

More than cute!
Jess x


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Just to cute. My kids act like this also, but I never have the camera handy.


----------

